# Komisches Verhalten der LiveCD bzgl. RAID

## AROK

Hallo,

ich habe beim Einsatz der LiveCD( 2008.0) ein komisches Verahlten festgestellt, dass ich noch nicht verstehe, vielleicht könnt ihr mir dabei helfen. 

Habe bei einem Bekannten einen neuen Rechner (Komplettrechner ohne OS) einrichten sollen (Windows XP - er traut sich an Linux nicht heran  :Sad:  ).  Auf seinem Alten lief Win2K. 

Als ich ankam war WindowsXP noch nicht eingetroffen (irgendwo gekauft im Internet). Daher konnte ich nur anbieten alles vorzubereiten und die alten Daten zu sichern, den Rest dann telefonisch zu machen.

Das habe ich dann auch versucht, vom alten Rechner alles gesichert auf einen 8GB USB-Stick, Alten abgebaut, Neuen aufgebaut.

Beim neuen Rechner von der Livecd gebootet, HDD (SATA) partitioniert, formatiert (2 Partitonen mit NTFS,) auf die 2. Part. die gesicherten Daten kopiert (NTFS-3G).

Dabei ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass die Partitionen nur über /dev/mapper/sda{1,2} gemoutet werden konnten. Daher hab ich dann im Bios nach Raid geschaut, war aber nichts der gleichen zu sehen und hab mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht. 

Als dann das Windows dann da war und wir telef. probiert haben das zu installieren, hat Windoof immer behauptet die Platte sei unbrauchbar, Partitionieren konnte es die auch nicht. Ich musste dann hinfahren und über die LiveCD die Partitionen wieder löschen und dann mochte auch Windose. Die genauen Fehlermeldungen hab ich mir leider nicht notiert ;-(

Was ich mich jetzt frage: was ist da schief gelaufen? Ich habe sowas schon öfter gmacht und nie ein Problem gehabt? Ich schätze dass Gentoo die Platte als Raid gesehen hat (Warum?) und dementsprechend irgendwie anders(Wie?) formatiert/partitioniert hat.

Habt ihr ne Ahnung woran das lag und wie ich es hätte umgehen können?

Grüße AROK

----------

## ichbins

Der einzige Ansatz den ich habe: Was war denn im Bios als " configure sata as " eingestellt? IDE, AHCI oder RAID? 

Windows mag es garnicht wenn da irgendwas nach einer Konfiguration geändert wurde.

Damit dass das Sata Laufwerk mit der LiveCD nur mittels dem mapper gemountet werden konnte, hat das natürlich nichts zu tun.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.. selbst wenn das RAID im BIOS aktiviert wahr, es wahr doch bisher immer nötig den LiveCD kernel mit dem Zusatz "dodmraid" zu booten um überhaupt auf den RAID Verbund via /dev/mapper/... zugreifen zu können!

Ist schon sehr merkwürdig...

ich habe es aber auch noch nicht mit der 2008er Cd getestet

MfG

----------

## DarkSpir

Ich hatte das schon häufiger, dass WinXP mit einer beschädigten NTFS/Fat32-Partition bei der Installation Probleme hatte bzw. in dem Fall die Installation einfach verweigert hat. Grinsend hab ich dann die Linux Live-CD rausgezogen und die Partition einfach gelöscht und schon wollte Windows mit der Festplatte.

Ob das bei dir der Fall war, kann von der Ferne her schwer beurteilt werden, aber meine Kristallkugel und das Spekuliereisen sagen eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür vorraus.  :Wink: 

----------

## hitachi

Auf welchen Dateisystemtyp hast Du die Partition geändert? Soweit ich mich erinnere kann Win auch mit fat und ntfs nichts anfangen, wenn da was falsches eingestellt ist.

----------

## AROK

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Auf welchen Dateisystemtyp hast Du die Partition geändert? Soweit ich mich erinnere kann Win auch mit fat und ntfs nichts anfangen, wenn da was falsches eingestellt ist.

 

Hi,

habe ich auf 7 eingestellt.

 *Quote:*   

> Der einzige Ansatz den ich habe: Was war denn im Bios als " configure sata as " eingestellt? IDE, AHCI oder RAID? 
> 
> Windows mag es garnicht wenn da irgendwas nach einer Konfiguration geändert wurde.

 

Geändert hab ich nichts. 

 *Quote:*   

>  Daher hab ich dann im Bios nach Raid geschaut, war aber nichts der gleichen zu sehen

  Soll heißen, es war nirgendwo der Betriebsmodus RAID eingestellt. 

Jetzt mal unabhängig von irgendwelchen Ratespielchen  :Wink:  bei welchen Konfiguration sind denn die LW nur über /dev/mapper/sdx ansprechabr und nicht über /dev/sdx?

----------

## schachti

Was genau heißt denn "nicht ansprechbar"?

----------

## AROK

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Was genau heißt denn "nicht ansprechbar"?

 

Heißt, dass mount das Einhängen verweigert (Dev sei schon eingehängt).

----------

## schachti

Kannst Du mal den mount-Befehl und die exakte Fehlermeldung posten? Hört sich so an, als ob Du Dich da vertan hast... Vielleicht ist /dev/sdXN schon irgendwohin gemountet, dann mußt Du die Option --bind verwenden, siehe dazu die man page.

----------

## AROK

 *Quote:*   

> Kannst Du mal den mount-Befehl und die exakte Fehlermeldung posten? 

 

Nee leider hab ich die nicht aufgeschrieben. Und komm grad auch nicht hin.

 *Quote:*   

> Hört sich so an, als ob Du Dich da vertan hast... Vielleicht ist /dev/sdXN schon irgendwohin gemountet, dann mußt Du die Option --bind verwenden, siehe dazu die man page.

  Nein. Laut mount waren die noch nicht eingebunden. Aber über /dev/mapper konnte ich die ja dann einbinden und unter Linux drauf schreiben etc.

----------

